# Are X Trails made in japan?



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Just curious.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

OH yes they are, and it shows:

I don't know about you, but when I got my car delivered I had an assembly check list in my glove box (all in japanese of course)


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Kyoshu, Japan.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> OH yes they are, and it shows:
> 
> I don't know about you, but when I got my car delivered I had an assembly check list in my glove box (all in japanese of course)



I really like what you did with the exhaust on your X Trail. I was looking at the stock muffler on mine and realized how bad it would be damaged while off roading. What kind of intake do you have on it?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks ER,

The cold air intake I have procured is the one manufactured & sold by HotShot in the States.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

even the windshield wipers r made in japan :thumbup:


----------

